# Renting in Portugal



## offthegrid (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everyone

As stated in my previous post, we would like to rent a property first before buying.

What are the requirements, information, legalities of renting.


1. Obviously we have no idea of the period of time that we would need to rent, so is there a minimum period of time you can rent a property.


2. If there is a minimum period of time, one would assume you could buy your selves out of the contract?


3. Is it and estate agent / letting company you approach for renting a property like in the UK


4. What are the legal requirements required by the estate agent for us to rent? 

What information do we need to get ahead of time?


5. Are there any good estate agents (with links please) that I can be put in touch with for renting.


(rightmove is a pain to use - I don't seem to get replies, so I am trying to local estate agents ) 

or better still are there any estate agents that are members on here ... that are yet to sign in ?


Again many thanks to everyone for taking part ....nice to meet you


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

[Hi everyone

As stated in my previous post, we would like to rent a property first before buying.

What are the requirements, information, legalities of renting.

For long term there is a writen contract. The landlord may require a warrenter (sp?) and regerences. 


1. Obviously we have no idea of the period of time that we would need to rent, so is there a minimum period of time you can rent a property.

Min is 6 months I believe, and 120 notice before you leave, but if the landlord agrees these numbers may change 


2. If there is a minimum period of time, one would assume you could buy your selves out of the contract?

That´s another type of renting contract named "contrato de arrendamento com opção de compra", it is entirely to you and the owner what agreement you reach as long as dates etc


3. Is it and estate agent / letting company you approach for renting a property like in the UK

Either that, or straight the landlord. Landlord pays the estate agent fees, in the first case.


4. What are the legal requirements required by the estate agent for us to rent? 

What information do we need to get ahead of time?

Tax number, ID essential, the owner may instruct the estate agent to ask for a warrantor (sp?) and references, but some dont ask for that.


5. Are there any good estate agents (with links please) that I can be put in touch with for renting.

The usual as Remax, Era and the such. Bear in mind the roughly the estate agent support is scarse once she receive th fees, the problems are between you and the owner, if they exist.


(rightmove is a pain to use - I don't seem to get replies, so I am trying to local estate agents ) 

or better still are there any estate agents that are members on here ... that are yet to sign in ?


Again many thanks to everyone for taking part ....nice to meet you


----------



## offthegrid (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Paramonte

Thank you so much for your really informative reply and sorry I have not responded sooner to you.

Could you please help me some more.

In reply to point 1- you state a warrenter (sp?) may be required.

Could you please tell me what a a warrenter (sp?) is and when one would be required.

In reply to point 2 - you talk about a different type of rental agreement - the contrato de arrendamento com opção de compra.

Could you tell me more about this type of rental and how I would find the owners / landlords who would offer this.

Also are you aware if there are any negatives to this type of renting?

In reply to point 4 - you have advised me of the legal documents required for renting.

Could you please let me know if I have to be a resident of Portugal to rent?

Would I have to be a tax resident of Portugal to rent? Because you state they require the tax number?

Also you state references would be require, could you tell me exactly what references would be required and from whom.

Many thanks for your time, and help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Point 1 A guarantor 
Point 2 lease with an option to buy
Point 4 you don't have to be a Resident but Portuguese law says you must register that Residence if here longer than 3 months and before 4 month
Tax Number, NIF you again don't need to be a Resident to get one but it is a legal necessity item for many things, bank a/c, utilities etc etc,


----------



## offthegrid (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Canoeman

Thank you for your replies.

Could you please tell me when a guarantor would be required.

Also regarding the tax number you refer to, is this what we would call a council tax number relating to the property we would be living in, or a personal tax number?

We would be renting initially while looking for a property to buy, so not working / making money.

Potentially we may not find the right property in Portugal to buy, so I feel hesitant about setting up tax numbers etc requiring tax returns, creating a whole mountain of accounting paperwork in a foreign country only to find we do not finally commit to buying in Portugal.

It seems overwhelming that you would be refused utilities with out this number !

Also regarding the references that would be required by the rental / estate agents, could you please tell me exactly what references would be required and from whom.

Finally can you recommend any / put me in touch with any Rental / Estate agency people on this forum ?

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on if a landlord wanted one so at that point

No a Tax number NIF is your personal tax number with Financas = UK HMRC, here you have separate numbers for Tax, Social Security an NHS not just a NI number

You *must have* a NIF number for many things in Portugal and other EU countries *even *as a NON Resident because you must have one *doesn't necessarily mean you must file tax returns*

Without one you couldn't as examples, buy a car, get utilities (you would on short term rental but doubtfully on long term where a landlord would want you responsible for bills), open a bank a/c, purchase a house or land, overwhelming not really you just need to change mindset after all this is Portugal not UK so ok similar but different laws and ways of doing things apply here.

References or guarantors are going to depend on agency or landlord, I wouldn't overthink it but be prepared if asked


----------



## offthegrid (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you again Canoeman

Regarding the Tax number NIF, what is required to get one:-

Am I correct in thinking:-
- if renting in Portugal, I would need to provide only a passport and proof of my rental address in Portugal.
- if buying a property in Portugal whilst still living in the UK, I would need to provide a passport and a Portuguese solicitors address only.

Also am I correct in thinking that after living in Portugal for 3 months I would need to apply for temporary residence in Portugal. Then being a resident of Portugal I will need to start submitting tax returns.

OR

If still living in UK but having purchased a property prior to making my move to Portugal, I would need to submit tax returns.

Finally am I correct in thinking I need a personal tax number (NIF) also a Social security number and a NHS number.

Thank you so much


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You reguire a Passport, as a Non Resident a UK address, which I suggest is the initial way to go and 7€ per person.

The law changed a few years ago *so you no longer reguire a Representative* here to purchase a house, If you intend to buy and be a Resident then your address would house purchased, if you bought nut remained a UK Resident your NIF address would be UK

If you become a Resident or purchased a property then you change your address to the Financas office for the area you live or buy in, if different from first office, if you bought but remained a Non Resident then you might need to change the office but you'd retain your UK address

Residence Laws state if you state longer than 3 months then you should register your Residence by 4 month but there is nothing to stop you Registering from day 1 if your intention is to stay.
There is no such thing as temporary Residence. 

Non Residence do not have to submit tax returns in Portugal unless they earn income of some sort in Portugal whether you own or rent property.
Equally Residents don't have to submit tax returns if they are living of taxed savings, they only have to submit a return if they earn money in Portugal or abroad or receive a pension of +293€ pp per month.

Simple answer is Non Residents only requires a NIF, but there are certain situations where you would reguire a Social Security number
Residents reguire a NIF, Social Security number and a NHS number


----------



## offthegrid (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Canoeman

I am sure you hear it all the time, but I am so grateful to you for the time you are taking in providing me with these answers. Information on the internet is often so confusing because it is either out of date or not entirely relevant to your own situation.

Could I please ask you more...

If I was to become a resident in Portugal with a NIF number, would I need to have a Social Security number and NHS number if I had comprehensive private health care cover and if I was financially independent and could support myself, not working.

Also upon requesting residency, if I take the route of having sufficient means of subsistence ( financial independence ) do you know what amount of money they would require me to have in my bank account. 

Would that amount be per person or per couple.

Are you aware of any links / websites with accurate / current information on this subject that I could refer to ?

Thank you again.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well yes, but a lot of insurance cover also stipulate you need access to state facilities so check this aspect, personally I always treat private medical cover as a bonus or alternative.

Officially you make a statement that you are financially self sufficient in practice this is very rarely brought up or even mentioned these days, when Camaras where empowered by SEF to do the Residence Registration this created confusion etc, if it does come up then the max you need to show is an income, savings equivalent to the min wage for Portuguese benefits which I need to look up but around the 400€ pm mark

Requirements to register Residence are on SEF site 

Don't know why but site is blocking posting links try searching SEF has all in Ehglish and Segunda Social limited English pages but tranlates with Google trasnslate etc


----------

